# Jette vom Wildhaus, 8 months (stack/critique)



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is 8 months old. She weighed 56 pounds 2 weeks ago. Comments welcome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... Shawn..... she is stunning!!!

Seriously, she is so nicely balanced for a 8 month old... wow... awesome pigment.... gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! She grows like a weed  Love the headshot, such a feminine sweet face and smiley eyes!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent color. Would like to see better layback of shoulder and longer upper arm. Feet are good, pasterns strong and firm, not too upright. Wither should be higher...not quite flat, but not high enough. Good length of neck (the collar makes it look a bit short though, just as an aside).

Depth of chest is good, perhaps a bit exaggerated. Would like to see more prominent forechest. Tuck up is a bit extreme for my tastes. Good proportions, nice length of loin. She's slightly roachy right now. She may level out as she grows more.

Her exaggerated tuck up and slightly roached topline create an angle like this > (picture it running diagonally) through her loin, which makes her look too short coupled and square.

Croup is short and steep, tailset is good. Rear angulation is sufficient. Would like to see better turn of stifle. Nice broad thigh. She's a bit hocky right now. I would like to see a little more bone.

Nice feminine head, good earset, nice dark eye. Ears are a bit large, but the set is good.

Pretty puppy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Saber is a pretty girl!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! Jackie I loved reading your critique!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm glad! Hope it was helpful! Also, the > I was talking about (I can draw it out for you if you like) causes the slight roach over her loin to appear more prominently. It's little more than an illusion, but obviously illusions make things looks worse or better than they really are


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

She's beautiful.....


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gorgeous! Enjoyed reading the critique as well


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very feminine female with excellent color, good pigment and I love her length of leg. Flat withers with a rather prominent dip behind the withers that accentuates the slight roach over her loin. Her croup could be longer and is slightly steep. Good angulation front and rear, good pasterns, but I would like to see tighter feet. From the sitting photo she appears to be correct in front.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She's stunning. The expression is alert, engaged, confident & happy. Love it. (I value expressions. They reveal the 'inner dog' IMO.)

Lover her curent legginess as well, but that's purely personal preference.

She's a bit weedy, kinda gangly. Which is, believe it or not, a compliment. That's absolutely appropriate to her young age. I'm a firm believer that young canines should look young. In my experience those that physically mature very rapidly often don't look that great at 5, 6. 7, or 8 which should be prime years. Too often the early maturers become seriously hefty at a young age as well.

As lovely as she is right now, I think she's destined to simply improve with the years ahead.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Jackie, I think I have a mental picture of what you're saying. To me she looks a little more roachy when she stands four square. TY Lisa and Ruby. I like to save the critiques and see how they change over time. I bet she will be totally amazing at 2 or 3!! I adore her


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Also, is there anything I should do differently when I stack her? I think in this one her back leg was not quite far enough back.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

cassadee7 said:


> Also, is there anything I should do differently when I stack her? I think in this one her back leg was not quite far enough back.


YOu are correct
Had the back leg been further back she would not look as roachy imo.
Lovely girl


----------

